# Ferret books & websites please



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not actually thinking about getting a ferret at present, however I'm going to be researching them for my college project, please can someone recomment me some websites (such as advice sites, clubs or rescues) that give useful solid ferret info & also good ferret books to read that give good advice on the husbandry & welfare of ferrets. Thankyou!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone??!!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Bristol Ferret Club | Welcome to Bristol Ferret Club


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a book 'Ferrets for Dummies', but it is aimed at the american market, and they sometimes have a different view to the UK. There are quite a few other forums around if you google


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thankyou so much, they have a copy of Ferrets for Dummies in our college library, it may come in handy but I'm not sure I can use it for my research due to it being aimed at the American market


----------



## snowbunny (Oct 10, 2009)

Also, Google is an amazing resource!
I've found that searching for almost anything gives lots of results. If you're investigating simply for the UK market, I'd try using google.co.uk and choosing "UK websites only" on the options. The previous comment was right, the Americans do have different views on lots of things ferrety.

A few suggestions for searches:
Ferret habits
Looking after ferrets
Feeding ferrets
Ferret illnesses
Playing with ferrets
Working ferrets (if you're interested in that)

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ferretforums! They're great over there and pampered pets on this site is a member over there  Lovely friendly helpful people.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I found the ferrets for dummies book very useful. Only certain bits in it should be taken with a pinch of salt 

Try the ferret hutch forum, they are a very friendly bunch 

Forum:- for people interested in ferrets


----------

